# Goodbye Little Athena



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

I know this is for cats, but Lizards are animals too  

Well, as some of you might remember, my cats got the Lizard enclosure open a couple of months ago and injured my Uromastyx Lizard named Albert. He is fine, just lost the sight in one of his eyes. 

Even after all the modifications to the enclosures and installing an invisible indoor fencing system, one of the cats got the enclosure open last Sunday morning and one of the lizards, little Athena, fell out of the opening and fell 3 1/2 feet to the floor. She must have landed wrong and either broke her neck or back. She had blood coming from her mouth and nose and died about 2 hours later. 

She has been buried in the back yard with our little Egyptian Uromastyx, Celeste, that died last November (URI) and our bird Dawgie (Pnemonia)

Here is Athena:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

Oh no  I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry R.I.P Little Athena :angel


----------

